# Options for heating during a power outage



## europa77 (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a wood-burning fireplace and would like to install a fireplace insert. Our house is heated with gas. I am looking for options that will operate if, as happened last year, we are without power for a week. I like the idea of using gas so that I don't have to purchase/store fuel as would be required with pellet stoves. Are there any gas options that would work? If not gas, what would be the best fuel/insert type? Our house is 2100 square feet so options that could achieve 30-50k btu would be good.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 20, 2012)

You have LOTS of options. Measure the height, width & depth of your
fire place opening so you know where to start with the physical size.
Take those dimensions to your local hearth shop to see what he carries.
I will honestly tell you, tho, gas Direct Vent (DV) inserts are not whole
house heaters. They are space heaters, so you're only gonna get to keep
the room with the fire place in it warm, altho the temps inadjoining rooms 
will be slightly higher than if they were unheated. Not too many of the inserts 
out there are above 40k btu & the amount of heat your home is gonna retain 
depends upon the amount of insulation & weather seal it has.


----------



## europa77 (Feb 20, 2012)

My understanding is that the direct vent gas inserts require electrical hookup. Are there options that don't?


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 21, 2012)

europa77 said:
			
		

> My understanding is that the direct vent gas inserts require electrical hookup. Are there options that don't?



Regency still makes inserts that only require electrical hook-ups for the blower.
Some of the units that require electricity for the Intermittent Pilot Ignition (IPI)
also come with a battery back up for use in power outages.


----------



## Fsappo (Feb 22, 2012)

The Valor inserts seem to make more radiant heat than the Regencys (I Sell them both) so i my opinion, I would lean towards one of those if power outage issues exist.


----------



## fueldude (Feb 22, 2012)

Empire and Enviro make millivolt units as well.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 22, 2012)

So, there you go. Like I said in response to your 
original post, there are a NUMBER of units on the
market that will meet your needs. Measure your
fire place & go exploring. I'm sure you will find 
one that will meet your requirements. If you find
something & have further questions, this is the 
place to find the answers. Good Hunting!


----------



## Highbeam (Feb 22, 2012)

How do these things vent? Bah, I'll start a new thread. Stay tuned.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 22, 2012)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> How do these things vent? Bah, I'll start a new thread. Stay tuned.



They have a double 3" (co-linear) liner attached to the insert.  Intake one side.
Exhaust the other. The exhaust MUST go to the cap. The intake doesn't have to.


----------

